# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Chicken coop.....Kit

## hunter63

The kids DD, SIL, GS in Louisiana have bought into the back to the land self-sufficiency idea.
So as part of this they decided to raise chickens.

Although I question their economics.....I am supporting their effort, if for no other reason than activity for the GS, who's gonna be 3 in Aug.

Generally when one of the SIL's project comes up, I get a "Daaaaad" from DD as the SIL talks a good game, but leaves a bit to be desired in the ability and follow thru department.

As I can't seem to get away fro Wisconsin for a lot of reasons this winter, I found a possible solution for their coop.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.agrisupply.com/chicken-co...53/&sid=&eid=/

I don't think I can come up with the materials for that price, as I would have to start from scratch, SIL has not mastered the "magic materials pile" that I normally draw from in building projects.
The thought of hauling materials 1000 miles doesn't appeal to me.

I order one up this morning, having the "kit" shipped to them and said , Happy Birthday, Stephen....in May.

We will see how this plays out.....LOL

----------


## birdman6660

Are they gonna get chickens that are able to forage and feed themselves a good bit  ...  or .. r they gonna feed em and pay thru the nose fer a few eggies ?  LOL ...I have Bantam crosses and they scrounge their own vittles 3 seasons outta 4 with a few veggie scraps out the side door ...

----------


## hunter63

My suggestion is to fence in a larger area for forging....but I suspect they will buy into the feeding them routine.

Some times they can be frustrating as to follow thru, the "why's and where-for's".......but I have chosen to allow them to make their own mistakes.
I'll offer the advice, support, and kudos when things go right....and if I have my money involved..the right to criticize (LOL),.... although positive reinforcement tends to be more effective.

I gotta say, these kids (39 and 42) scare the heck out of me sometimes.......with their 'fuzzy logic".

----------


## kyratshooter

> My suggestion is to fence in a larger area for forging....but I suspect they will buy into the feeding them routine.
> 
> Some times they can be frustrating as to follow thru, the "why's and where-for's".......but I have chosen to allow them to make their own mistakes.
> I'll offer the advice, support, and kudos when things go right....and if I have my money involved..the right to criticize (LOL),.... although positive reinforcement tends to be more effective.
> 
> I gotta say, these kids (39 and 42) scare the heck out of me sometimes.......with their 'fuzzy logic".


I now keep my birds caged and I have found that I spend about as much on feed as I get back in eggs.  I could turn them lose but I would have to stand guard  with the shotgun 24/7.  In the cage nothing is going to eat them uninvited.

BUT!!!

I get better eggs and they are in constant supply.  

As long as the chickens are out in the yard I can count on 3 eggs a day.  That and a pack of ramen noodles and a vitimin pill will keep an old man like me going for a long time.

Only real drawback I contemplate is that I am very restricted on my camping trips.  Someone has to be recruited to care for the birds when I am gone more than a day.

I have to agree with you on the cost of materials.  You would not be able to buy the lumber for that price.

I'll bet that kit is laying there waiting for you when you make your next trip!  I have a SIL too.  It's their nature.

I wonder if my FIL said the same thing about me?

----------


## hunter63

> I now keep my birds caged and I have found that I spend about as much on feed as I get back in eggs.  I could turn them lose but I would have to stand guard  with the shotgun 24/7.  In the cage nothing is going to eat them uninvited.
> 
> BUT!!!
> 
> I get better eggs and they are in constant supply.  
> 
> As long as the chickens are out in the yard I can count on 3 eggs a day.  That and a pack of ramen noodles and a vitimin pill will keep an old man like me going for a long time.
> 
> Only real drawback I contemplate is that I am very restricted on my camping trips.  Someone has to be recruited to care for the birds when I am gone more than a day.
> ...


I'm sure he did my FIL did as well.
As a disabled vet WWII and a paraplegic, (spine injury), did get around with foot and leg braces.....did stick his nose into my projects, a lot, to the point that I had to kick him off my roof, as his boots/braces were smearing the shingles on a hot day on my garageroof as I was building it.

Like "WTH are you doing on my roof anyway, you aren't even supposed to be able to walk!.......I can handle this, get your azz off my roof!"......as my MIL was chewing him out as well.......LOL.

Really do miss the guy, was a good friend, mentor and definitely an inspiration to any one that says 'I can't"....You were not allowed to go there....you would get a cane swat.....

To get even, we would take him along on scout/hunting/ shooting trips that some times ended in a saloon, we would get him tuned up a bit.....My MIL would be soooo proud of him....and us....BIL's and friends......LOL

Oldest little kid I even knew.......

----------


## kyratshooter

My first FIL was a WW2 vet also.  

I was in my last year of college, ROTC cadet ready to graduate and go to war, got my college education, got my military training, really full of myself...

One day the BIL yells from upstairs and needs help with a big crate in the attic,,,FIL's war chest.  

Without permission we open that sucker.

He was already in the army when the war started, stationed at Ft. Dix.  He ended the war in Czechoslovakia face to face with the Russians.

Inside, along with photos and old uniforms, is a Nazi flag, P08 Luger, Mauser HsC pistol, a silver star and two bronze stars.  FIL had claimed to be a "jeep driver"!

The pistols had been taken off German officers he had captured, the silver star won under fire at El Guitar and the two bronze stars picked up along the way through Europe for saving peoples' lives.

That old man sure could drive a Jeep!

----------


## hunter63

Kyrat....BTW that web site has trailer axles for a good price if interested.....Looks like a good company to deal with, SIL does use them for supplies for his mower business.

----------


## finallyME

Tell them to buy the chicks before they get the coop built.  They don't need the coop right away, and it will force them to get the thing built before the chicks need it, kinda like starting a timer.  Then, make sure you can't make it 'till after that time.  Also tell them to buy a few extra chicks than they think they need.....just in case.

I have seen that model of coop at my local farm store.  Kinda expensive for my taste.  But then, I also have mastered the "magic materials pile".  In fact, I have most of my neighbors trained to give me scraps now.  :Smile:   The coop I am using now was given to me by a neighbor.  He built it from construction scraps, then his wife got mad about it and other things....he gave it to me.  Then he got divorced, and built another one.  He also gives me all his old hens, and all his friends old hens.  People seem to think that I will take old hens off their hands.  My dog sure likes the arrangement.

Just was at the local farm store, they just got their chick orders in.  They sell them at cost.  Someone figured out that if people see chicks, they buy them....and then they buy FEED.  They make a lot more money off the feed if they sell chicks.

----------


## rebel

That's a nice looking coop.

----------


## hunter63

Little up date.....and Good info....

As I started this thread "over there", on the other forum,,,,,a few things came to light from them fine folks that might be useful.......

First is the "square footage need per chicken"....and is information from yet another forum (what?).

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/34...et-per-chicken

Then there is the tidbit that walmart also have coops for sale with free shipping.....also borrowed from the good folks "over there"

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Advantek-T...Hutch/21891657

Actually kinda wish I would have seen the walmart site before ordering the one I did........Oh well.....I still feel good about the purchase for the kids.

----------


## Wildthang

I am going to try to build a chicken coup this spring, but I am wondering how you keep them out of your garden! If you keep running them out will they finally learn to stay out? Or do you just shoot them:scared

----------


## kyratshooter

You either fence the garden real well or you fence the chickens.

My present plan for this year is an expanded chicken yard due to the predator problems I deal with.  I also have to spot my garden in patches around the yard and it would be difficult to fence that.

I helped a friend build a new coop Saturday, It turned out well.  I should have snapped a picture of it.

----------


## hunter63

So OK, Coop arrived, and supprise SIL and friend put it togeather!........That means I don't have to do it.
It seems small, and most likey need a bigger 'run" ...and although it's discription says 13 chickens
....his discription is a run about 4 ft by 4 ft.......Might need to build a bigger run?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As both of them DD and SIL have a habit of getting into something, then losing intrest....I glad I could get them off to at least a start, and not spend a lot of money to have it sit there.

So, chicken raisers....couple of questions.
Do the chickens go into the coop at night on their own?
How much of a run is needed?....say for 6 chickens?

----------


## birdman6660

> So OK, Coop arrived, and supprise SIL and friend put it togeather!........That means I don't have to do it.
> It seems small, and most likey need a bigger 'run" ...and although it's discription says 13 chickens
> ....his discription is a run about 4 ft by 4 ft.......Might need to build a bigger run?
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> As both of them DD and SIL have a habit of getting into something, then losing intrest....I glad I could get them off to at least a start, and not spend a lot of money to have it sit there.
> 
> So, chicken raisers....couple of questions.
> ...


OK  .. 2 square feet of coop per bird is minimum and 4 square feet of run would be adequate  ... DO NOT get two roosters in an area that small unless you wanna watch cock figts  LOL ...  I just noticed that it says  "13 chickens " ???   how big is the coop .. square footage ... seems a bit small just lookin at it ... they can live in thr ok but Im thinkin that " the kids" gonna be doin a lotta poop scoopin !

----------


## birdman6660

oops .. and yes after about a week of getting used to the area they will indeed go in on their own .. they can be left to run the yard and they will still go in ...

----------


## birdman6660

> My suggestion is to fence in a larger area for forging....but I suspect they will buy into the feeding them routine.
> 
> Some times they can be frustrating as to follow thru, the "why's and where-for's".......but I have chosen to allow them to make their own mistakes.
> I'll offer the advice, support, and kudos when things go right....and if I have my money involved..the right to criticize (LOL),.... although positive reinforcement tends to be more effective.
> 
> I gotta say, these kids (39 and 42) scare the heck out of me sometimes.......with their 'fuzzy logic".


I didnt go for the "feed em" all the time routine simply because I want my birds to forage ... if the SHTF anytime soon or even later Im sure there wont be a lota of commercially available grains and pellets available anywhere !  I also chose goat as milk supply for the same reason .. they can feed themselves all four seaons if necessary ...  a few chickes i can grow corn for them come winter time ... the rabbits dont forage but do well on corn and hay that I can gather ...and grow ...I can trap ducks in my side yard [ pond now that I've planted wild rice in there .. got more ducks for eatin than I know what to do with !

----------


## hunter63

This will be interesting....did I mention that they have never been ones to "think things out" before jumping in?

I had a pen of pheasants for dog training, 6 hens 6 cocks......in a 10 by 10 covered dog run(pen).....only had them in there for about 2 months, got them as young birds....and after a day of training, the ones that didn't get shot or pointed were back in the pen in the morning....where the food was.

So, I guessing chickens would do the same.

I'm for the foraging as well, as the price of feed is gonna out weigh the eggs gathered, I'm guessing, if it all purchased?

We will see......Just glad they got it together.......at least the coop part.

----------


## rebel

I'd think you could reinforce it and add a set of wheels.

----------


## rebel

> I'd think you could reinforce it and add a set of wheels.


...http://cochickencoops.com/Tractors.html

----------


## finallyME

That looks like a coop for 4 max.  3 would be better, but I wouldn't put more than 4 in there.  
In my experience, they will go in at night, if taught.  I have had two sets that had to be taught.  All you do is lock them in the coop for a few days (obviously give them food and water, but no access to the run).  That hard wires it in their tiny brain that this is home.  Then, when it starts getting dark, they head home.  If they are out past dark, they freeze (meaning don't move).  They just sit where they are.  You can walk right up and pick them up.

----------


## hunter63

> I'd think you could reinforce it and add a set of wheels.


That would make it a "chicken tractor"....LOL....the first time I heard that all sorts of visions ran through my head....seen a couple and a heck of an idea.
Friend uses one to clear his garden, till and furtilize all at the same time, moves a 8 X 8 square about every 2 months.....

So far no chickens yet, but I was told the 3-4 is what the plan is......

----------


## finallyME

I suggest 5, then later cull if needed.  I have never bought chickens without getting a rooster.  And, everytime someone gives me chickens, there is a rooster in there, and they didn't know it.  Plus, you never know if one will die suddenly.  

Off topic, yesterday my youngest chick started laying finally.  We are averaging 8-9 eggs a day (I have 11 hens).  We are swimming in eggs right now.

----------

